# how to prevent my dog from biting others



## bhanu (Apr 26, 2008)

my doggie(gsd) is 6 months old now.he has a very temper,sharp mentality.till now he has bited 8 people including one of my younger brother.what shall i do?when ever he sees a new person entering our house he bites him immediately.he doesnt stop even if i hit him with a stick or something.and in other times hes really so cool.he becomes very angry if someone gets near to it while eating food.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

How hard does he bite? Please don't hit him with a stick, it's negative reinforcement. Try to use positive reinforcement. Do you ever redirect him to a toy? 

Another thing you could try would be "greet" What you do is you put the dog in a sit-stay near the door. When the person enters, the dog has to be calm, once it is, let the dog sniff the person's hand. After that, have the person pet the dog's back NOT the head. This can take awhile as with many commands, but as long as you practice with treats and positive reinforcement, it is doable.

It also sounds like your dog is food aggressive. Try hand feeding him for awhile. Do you do NILIF? I would make the dog do a command, or work for the food in some way before he got a handful.

Is your dog socialized? How much do you walk a day?


----------



## Papanapa (Mar 1, 2008)

Is he biting to be aggressive or is it play biting? I know that play biting can hurt alot and draw blood on occasion. 

I would try to teach him to sit and stay while new people enter the house. I also ask anyone coming into my house to ignore the dog for at least 5 minutes when they first come into our home. She is allowed to follow them around once they are in the house but she doesn't get any attention from them until she is calmed down. 

My pup is 4 months old but she does like to play bite all the time. We are constantly working on her with it. I would not suggest hitting her with a stick or even your hand ever. You don't want her to be afraid when you or anyone else goes to pet her with your hand. Keep treats with you at all times and reward her when she doesn't bite and stays calm around people. 

I would make sure she is getting plenty of excercise. Maybe she is bored and wants to play, play, play.....


----------



## jdsd21 (Jun 3, 2008)

Please read the following post by Chris Wild from another thread, it will shine some light on a dogs mindset when "disobeying". As far as what to do to stop this, I will leave that up to the pro's around these parts. There are some great people on this forum that can provide you with positive alternatives to what you are currently using. I certaintly hope you find the help you need...



> Originally Posted By: Chris Wild
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: Craig88I agree with what you are saying Chris but IMO there needs to be punishment when the dog disobeys or disrespects its master.
> ...


----------



## Liljah (Jan 20, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: bhanumy doggie(gsd) is 6 months old now.he has a very temper,sharp mentality.till now he has bited 8 people including one of my younger brother.what shall i do?when ever he sees a new person entering our house he bites him immediately.he doesnt stop even if i hit him with a stick or something.and in other times hes really so cool.he becomes very angry if someone gets near to it while eating food.


You have some serious aggression issues. It sounds like your dog was not properly socialized. Has he ever met with strangers? Other dogs? Do you do any activities? These are all part of raising a well rounded GS.

Sounds like your GS is biting out of fear. I would suggest getting some some. Also, where do you live. Because a dog that bit 8 different people, would no longer be around, he would be labeled an aggressive dog and order to be put down. 

I highly suggest you find someone (a professional) to help you. ! You need to work on commands, sit, stay,recalls, leave it.

I have to ask, when the dog does something wrong (like bit your younger brother), what kind of correction do you use? Because beating the dog with the stick is not really proper. I honestly think you should go to someone, and show you how to properly train your dog. I promise some of these issues will go away.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/ubb...true#Post667354


----------



## Nerrej (Jun 23, 2008)

Hey Jean, Why did you post that? Because of the ferocious comment?


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

It was the only other post so I figured people could see if there is anything in there that might help. 

And yeah, IF (big if) that was not just a funny remark and that behavior was inadvertenly encouraged, it could be a part of the issue that might help people to respond well. 

Of course, I could be all wrong!


----------



## Cooper&me (Dec 18, 2007)

OMG. Is this a serious question?
First PLEASE do not hit your PUPPY. The best thing would to keep him contained when visitors come over. Get professional help.

Never easy to say but prehaps you are not dog people. Nothing more admirable than someone that can put the needs of the animal ahead of the desires of the owner.


----------



## bhanu (Apr 26, 2008)

hey my dog doesnt bite while playing.he is very serious..........he bites immediately with a immense anger in its face.and it doesnt even go to other dogs also.what shall i do?do i have to take it to a trainer?

here are some pics of him--
















he looks like a puppy till now.but he acts like a tiger or something.everyone is afraid to see it also.


----------



## DSudd (Sep 22, 2006)

Of course people are afraid of him. He bites people, acts agressive and you allow this. It is your job to teach your pup how to interact with people, and beating him will not teach him anything except to be afraid of you. IMO it will also increase how aggressive he ends up being. Dogs have a natural instinct to survive and you beating him will just reinforce his need to protect himself.

I have seen several pictures of him with a chain on, why is he chained? Where is he chained up? What is the purpose of leaving him on a chain like that? 

GSD's dont want to be chained up, they want to be with their owners.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

You need to stop this behavior, but hitting the puppy is NOT the correct way to do it.

It sounds like he needs socialization to people.. positive experiences with them to show him that the fear and aggression he is currently showing are not necessary or appropriate.

And he needs training. He needs to be taught how to behave and you need to get control over him. And I'm sorry to say (and mean no offense) but the fact that this is happening and you are hitting him with a stick to try to fix it, indicates that YOU need some training too. 

I think the best thing you could do is to find a good trainer who is familiar with working breeds, GSDs, and aggression problems, and start working with that trainer to address these problems and learn how you should handle them. Without that, the problems are just going to grow, and so will the dog, and that means someone is going to get seriously hurt someday.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

First I want to say that not everyone on this board is located in North America, other countries have different practices for having and containing a dog.

bhanu, first in some pictures I do you you dog on a chain, is this where people enter your house? If yes, this young dog has been left alone too much and feels it is his job to defend what he considers HIS territory. Make sure when people come over that he isn't chained up there. Next turn times when people come over great experiences for you pup. Getting hit with a stick is not a good experience. But getting treats from the family and the visitor would be a good experience.

Leave the pup alone when it is eating it's food. Have a place out of the main traffic area where you pup can eat in peace.

There are a lot of things that can be done to turn this pup around, but hitting and yelling aren't going to help you.

What commands does your pup know, sit, down, ETC. What training have you done with your pup?

Val


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Where do you live? Are there trainers available?

Hard to know where to start to help you with your 'baby'. Cause that's what he is. And he need calm LEADERSHIP and guidance. Not to be beaten with a stick AFTER he does something wrong.

You need, instead, to teach him what you DO want. So you can praise and reward.

Don't let anyone in your house until you figure this out.

Are you able to get out with him for miles of walking everyday? Can you find a place you can play with him and have him off leash? Swimming? Playing ball? Fun stuff with you to take his edge off?

Have you been properly socializing him in and outside the home? Has he met hundreds of people by now? Gone on car rides? Met new dogs? New places and new situations he will look to you for guidance.

He's the perfect age to start general obedience classes, so hopefully there are some available you and he can attend.

Hopefully you didn't get him to be a guard dog, so are thinking ANY of his behavior is proper, correct and what we look for to protect our house and family. NONE of this would be allowed in a puppy being raised for protection.

Raising a calm, confident puppy who is feels secure in the world makes the best adult dogs for any of our needs.

Here's some sites about what our dogs need from us (calm leadership thru life, not us being crazed and beating them AFTER they do something wrong........... again..................) Setting them up instead to succeed and to the right thing because we are giving them the life skills they need. 

http://www.flyingdogpress.com/puppack.html

http://www.flyingdogpress.com/leadership.html

http://www.flyingdogpress.com/relationshipbased.html

http://home.flash.net/~astroman/primer1.html

http://www.vonfalconer.com/puppy.html


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeWhere do you live? Are there trainers available?


The thread that Jean posted indicated India?


----------

